# Problème mis en place de thème



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

J'ai essayé de changer la couleur des fenêtres de mon Finder en noire (j'ai pris un thème sur DeviantArt, mais mes fenêtres restent en gris après l'opération.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je suis sous un compte administrateur, par contre quand je vais sur le compte utilisateur de ma femme là les fenêtres sont bien noires.....

Avez vous une idée ?

NB : je suis sous OSX10.6.3


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

Je m'arrache les cheveux à essayer de comprendre....toutes les autres fenêtres (Igetter, Photoshop, GraphicConverter.....) sont noires, sauf les applis systémes...(Safari, Mail, Itunes...)


----------

